# Mountain Creek open 'till 2AM Sunday 1/17



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 8, 2010)

Mountain Creek is having an event on Sunday January 17th.  They will have Vernon peak open from 10PM - 2AM as a charity event to benefit 2 local charities:

The Vernon PAL and Vernon Skatepark Memorial Organization.

Tickets will be available with a minimum $40 pledge to the charities.

I'm thinking of going as I have never skied past 10PM and it might be cool to ski really late.

Here is the link to the event on their site:
http://www.mountaincreek.com/todo/events/january/skiparty.htm


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd be there, but I'm going to be NH that weekend.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 10, 2010)

Tempting.  How late will the bar be open?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 16, 2010)

Postponed until March 6th.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 17, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Postponed until March 6th.


Nice...Mrs Root is back in China then.  Hmmmmm:idea:


----------

